# How do I make a study plan?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

First of all, I study daily and it has become a habit. Whenever I have exams I start studying for it atleast 4 to 6 weeks earlier.

So here are my few tips-

Study Daily- There's no doubt that if you'll study daily it will become a habit and you'll no longer face any problem or lack of focus in your studies.

Taking Breaks - Do not go straight long hours studying without any breaks.


----------

